# Bear Bomb ?



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been watching a lot of bear hunts on line and most of them are useing bear bomb canisters . I am wondering if anyone has used it and how it worked for them . Also of the three which ones where you useing ? Any input would be great .


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

they work awesome!!! team backwoods use them. they have a video of bear hunt's that all the hunt's they are using the bear bomb and they kill like 16-18 bears using them!!!


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

what the heck is a bear bomb??


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

But you may think it is somewhat biased being that we are sponsored by them.. However, it is not.. They work!

Pretty darn well.. You can see in the videos several bears going right up to the bear bomb almost immediately. This is mostly in part cause when you spray the bear bomb and wind catches it it will drag through the trees and brush and stick on the leaves leaving a scent trail and when the bears get to the site they go right to the origin of the smell. We have video of bears coming up to them, playing with them, Biting right through them (with ease I might add) and picking them up and carrying them away.. 

If you watch our bear videos we use this everytime.. and believe plays a big part in pulling the bears out in daylight hours! 

Last year we put 14 kills on video.. This is just a fraction of the number of bears seen and that were messing with the bear bomb.. I watched one last year bite right through the can and then it got stuck on its tooth and it had to grab the cannister with its paws and oull it off.. 

This year we have taken 6 bears so far and are coming up very shortly on several more hunts in Ontario.. All in all we have 20 kills on film and a bear bomb used in everyone.. 

Granted I will tell you that you cannot just go find a spot set off the bear bomb and expect a bear to come in.. (Although it would not surprise me if that works) We use them in spots the bears are frequenting and more a less just use them to peak their senses to get them to come out earlier!

I will also tell you that if it were a product that we did not believe in we would not endorse it the way we do.. 

Just my .02!

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

dburroak said:


> what the heck is a bear bomb??


This is a bear bomb.. 

http://backwoodstv.com/play.php?vid=108


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh..

My personal favorite is Anise Oil


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Saweet Dan, I'm getting some of those, do you put them out every time before you get into your stand, or just once and a while, I just dont want to over do it


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes.. We use them on every hunt before crawling up into the stand.. Just spray some on the leaves and trees around and then lock the top down and crawl up into the stand! I dont know how many days you are hunting but in my opinion they are worth it.. 

Excellent cover scent too...


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

hpoefully one day....................................................LOL


----------



## fredbearhunt (Feb 5, 2002)

Bacon or Honey Burns work just as good if not better.

Coffee can (big one) half full of honey, cook on camping small propane. It will after you cook it awhile---white smoke will than happen. Put that smell all out in the woods. About dark you can bet Mr. Boar will show.

Same with Bacon, cook 2 pounds till its burn in the woods. The smell will bring them

I used this in Alaska.

Marshmellows, KFC grease and dog food, and some Vanilla do the trick, I also hang turkeys in the tree.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Are burns like that legal in michigan? I thought you couldn't do that here.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Dsconnell, I will be picking up some before my trip north. My last tag was 4 years ago and we had as many as 7 bear a night hitting our bate. It probable didn't hert that we are on our own private property but none the less we are not going to be able to bate as early as we did then so your input and bear bomb will help out alot this season. Best of luck in Ontario.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

k seigneurie said:


> Thanks Dsconnell, I will be picking up some before my trip north. My last tag was 4 years ago and we had as many as 7 bear a night hitting our bate. It probable didn't hert that we are on our own private property but none the less we are not going to be able to bate as early as we did then so your input and bear bomb will help out alot this season. Best of luck in Ontario.


No problem!

Best of luck to you as well!!

I will post an update after the trip!! Leaving in 4 weeks:woohoo1:


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

seems like a pretty cheap way to take a bear...


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

so would leaving the can on the ground and climbing into your stand make it a illegal "dirty bait"


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure I understand the questions Grizzly? There is nothing "illegal" about a bear bomb. I guess I am not sure what you mean by a dirty bait either so maybe you can elaborate a bit so I can give you the correct answer. I know it is easy to misconstrue things on the net so just want to make sure I know what your talking about..


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

dsconnell said:


> We have video of bears coming up to them, playing with them, Biting right through them (with ease I might add) and picking them up and carrying them away


by leaving the container on the ground violates the law were there is not supposed to be any containers,wrappers ,ect. thus making it a illegal dirty bait

quote from rule book
It is unlawful to use metal containers, plastic, wood, concrete, glass, fabric, cloth, or paper at a bait station on public or commercial forest lands


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

So why could one not spray it and put it in his pocket or backpack on public ground.. This does not pertain to private land I am assuming? I have never hunted bears here in Michigan so I will be the first to admit I am not all that familiar with the rules.. In this instance though if your on public land then the best option would be pick one spotat the bait site and apply a concentrated amount in a small area and then proceed to spray the leaves and trees, throw the cannister in your backpack and then climb up in your stand.. 

thanks for the clarification!


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

What is dirty bate?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I assume he means illegal.. But there is nothing illegal about the bear bomb.. If you are hunting public land, after you discharge the scent just throw it in your pack instead of leaving it out. If you are on private land leave it out and pick it up when you leave.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

so is there much left of the bear after this bear bomb? how much are they?.... who makes them?... i like the fact you wouldnt have to worry about him attacking you after the shot...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Do you ever stop?:lol:

When are you coming home?


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

there is also a company that make burnt bacon scent. they are @ bearscents.com stuff really smells strong, I have used it. the scent carries a long way it is very strong great stuff.


----------



## BigMuskie (Jan 26, 2006)

use a sterno can and another can full of Bacon Gr. and let burn while hunting it would be the same thing, it seems. Good luck.


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2006)

I had sent a e-mail to a guy that him and his friends have a Hunting show on the Sportsman Channel asking about Bear Bomb. I had seen a picture of the guys with three huge black bears and a can of Bear Bomb. This is what he said..."Well I gotta tell you the bear bombs do not work for us. On TV yes ... in real life BIG NO. 

What works best for us ( even though the bear guides hate it ) Is using whatever the guide usues as an attractant ... Anise, Liquid smoke whatever, than we spray it on our boots and cloths. I HAVE TO SAY I DO NOT RECOMMEND IT .. I don't want to be liable for any bear attacks, but that is what we do as stupid as it sounds.

I never have to wait longer than 2 days before i tag out. the guy with secret potions and bring there own stuff always seem to have the hardest time. Border crossing scents makes an incredible Bear stick and ScentedSoils makes a bear bakery scent, both those products would be the only I would use personally."


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2006)

Watching that Buck Bomb video over and over again has me sold. I will give it a try!!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Bruteforce - 

If it is OK I will reply to your PM here so that people know which ones we use and how to use them properly.. 

If you are hunting in the spring pretty much any of them will do the trick.. We use the Sow In Heat solely in the Spring as that is the time most bears come into heat. 

My personal favorites are the Anise Oil & Hickory Bacon... In regards to what the gentleman emailed you talking about spraying the Bear Bomb on their boots and pants and themselves.. Tells me they were not using it correctly..

When we dispense the bear bomb we will spray the perimeter of our area spraying up into the trees, leaves and branches and if we want the bear to stop in a certain spot we will concentrate the spray on either a tree or log or whatever is close by.. While doing this I would recommend not locking down the trigger that way you can get the most use out of the can.. Once we have sprayed it around the area we will set it somewhere lock it open and dispense the rest of the can before climbing up into the tree..

Here is a video of a hunt in Manitoba where you can see Dan Wallace dispensing his can and then see the bears come right up to the can on top of the barrel.. 

http://www.backwoodstv.com/play.php?vid=110

Also check the video Black Bear At 3 Ft and notice how Bill Troubridge concentrates the Bear Bomb on the tree and the bear walks right up to the tree smells it and then stands right up against the tree and rubs right up against it.. 

Any of the bear videos on this site we are using the Bear Bomb.. 

As I told Bruteforce in a PM.. We cannot stage a bear coming up to a can of Bear Bomb and chomping down on it guys..


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sure they work fine but remember when these guys are hunting in Canada over these established baits the bear are only a couple hundred yards off in the bush at all times lol. I mean you scare them out and 5 minutes in your stand and they are there, they are coming in bear bomb or not. There is a barrel of food there lol. I see all the hunting guys using deer bomb, elk bomb young buck bomb for cover scents or attraction. I am sure they work fine but the one for bear is kind of funny if you ask me, with all the other things that you can use that will last longer and work way better. Dint let me stop you buy a dozen and launch them from the tree stand every couple hours you may get a monster. I think these are for guys that like to have all the gadgets. No spring hunts in Michigan so thats pointless only fall hunt here. So its scent in a can for bears buy some liquid smoke for 1/4 the cost, but hey spend your money the way you want. If they sponsored me I would have them out every time for sure, but otherwise I would never waste the money, just way to many other thinks to use for a fall MICHIGAN hunt. Hunting in Canada compared to hunting here is like comparing the fishing, cost of gas and so on. Canada is so different in every way how do you compare? Yeah the bears chomp on the cans they smell it of coarse they do but they have been coming in to established bait sites, of coarse they are gonna chomp it the like the smell, but the funny thing is this isn't what brought the damn bear in lol. I am sure there is a chance of walking in the middle of the woods that has never been baited and tossing one of these bombs out and a bear coming in, but honestly what are the odds? Some people would buy little sacks of shiit if you put those sack on tv next to a hunter shooting a huge bear, deer etc. I mean its on tv and the internet it has to be true right?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

walleyeguy22 said:


> I am sure they work fine but remember when these guys are hunting in Canada over these established baits the bear are only a couple hundred yards off in the bush at all times lol. I mean you scare them out and 5 minutes in your stand and they are there, they are coming in bear bomb or not. There is a barrel of food there lol. I see all the hunting guys using deer bomb, elk bomb young buck bomb for cover scents or attraction. I am sure they work fine but the one for bear is kind of funny if you ask me, with all the other things that you can use that will last longer and work way better. Dint let me stop you buy a dozen and launch them from the tree stand every couple hours you may get a monster. I think these are for guys that like to have all the gadgets. No spring hunts in Michigan so thats pointless only fall hunt here. So its scent in a can for bears buy some liquid smoke for 1/4 the cost, but hey spend your money the way you want. If they sponsored me I would have them out every time for sure, but otherwise I would never waste the money, just way to many other thinks to use for a fall MICHIGAN hunt. Hunting in Canada compared to hunting here is like comparing the fishing, cost of gas and so on. Canada is so different in every way how do you compare? Yeah the bears chomp on the cans they smell it of coarse they do but they have been coming in to established bait sites, of coarse they are gonna chomp it the like the smell, but the funny thing is this isn't what brought the damn bear in lol. I am sure there is a chance of walking in the middle of the woods that has never been baited and tossing one of these bombs out and a bear coming in, but honestly what are the odds? Some people would buy little sacks of shiit if you put those sack on tv next to a hunter shooting a huge bear, deer etc. I mean its on tv and the internet it has to be true right?


How is it any different in Canada then in some parts of the UP.. I am leaving in a week and a half for a place that is only 45 minutes past Sault St Marie and this is closer than some guys will go to bear hunt here in MI..

As far as the bears only being a couple hundred yards off in to the bush it would not be any different than anywhere in MI as they are hunting established baits there as well.. 

As far as the 5 minute thing.. Has this ever happened? Maybe.. but I have never witnessed it.. I know the outfitter has told me stories but that is no different than you getting up into a treestand in deer season and a deer walking under your stand 5 minutes into the hunt.. 

I just want to make sure you are not misunderstanding what I am saying about the Bear Bomb.. As I mentioned in a post earlier we use it to bring them out earlier in the day not as a sole attractant.. 

As well.. Why would you launch a bear bomb from your stand every couple hours? That is a waste of money in my opinion.. When used correctly they are effective and if you dont believe they are then by all means you do not have to purchase one.. I am not on here to argue with anyone or start anything nor will i engage in it. Only reason I responded is because a question was asked about a product that I am very familiar with and have used. Other than that I am no different from you or anyone else on here and for all those who know me on this forum they will tell you the same thing.. 

As far as the little sacks of crap.. Why would you buy it when you can pick it up at one site and move it to another site? We have done this before as well. 

Only ever said the reason behind using the Bear Bomb was to help draw the bear out in daylight hours.. 

I am sure you are an avid hunter just like myself and everyone else on here and judging by your post I am sure you have killed bears using other means and there are a ton of different things that you can do to draw a bear in during daylight hours... This is just one of them and if you have better ways of doing it that work for you then by all means share it with us.. I am always up for learning new tricks or tactics!


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you really have to ask how the bear hunting can be any different in Canada, there is nothing more I can do here.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Then there is probably nothing more you can do.. You put a barrel out in both places and wait for a bear to come.. Sure they may be some more seclusion in Canada but not much.. I can tell you first hand one of the places I killed a bear was right off a logging road and just prior to me shooting the bear a 4 wheeler went by.. Some parts of the UP have just as dense of population as some parts of the UP.. Its all thick, nasty swamp or bush.. Only difference is you can buy a tag over the counter there..


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I can tell you first hand one of the places I killed a bear was right off a logging road and just prior to me shooting the bear a 4 wheeler went by..


That says it all right there, and proves my point.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

You have never stated your point? My point was there are people driving around up there just the same as there are in the UP.. 

I am confused now... Maybe you can tell me/us what your point is cause if I am wrong I will be the first to admit I am wrong.. It would not be the first time and probably wont be the last but with the populations being almost the same in a per square mile capita from area to area a bear bait is a bear bait and again I apologize as this is not what the thread is about but I am just trying to understand where you are coming from? 

Like I mentioned before it sounds like you have plenty of experience so if you could.. Let us know what your tactics are and then some of the folks can pick and choose from the advices given and hopefully put them together and bag a bear..

For the record I am not challenging you... Just trying to clarify and get as much useful information to those hunting as we can and maybe pick up on a few new tips or tactics myself..


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess its hard to understand the U.P. is not Canada and I guess never have hunted bear up here it would be a little hard for you to understand. I am not trying to give you any tips on tactics let the guy that baits your stands up in Canada give you the tips you need. My tactics and the way I hunt up here will be useless for you when you go to your stands your guide has been baiting for you off logging roads. You have your bear bomb you can spray the area with that and get up in your stand, dont think there any more tactics that you need up there it obviously works. If you think the only difference is buying a license over the counter then I am not gonna win this battle, getting bears right next to logging roads right after four- wheelers go by, I Will be the first to admit i know nothing about this kind of hunting, whatever works. I'm not gonna explain any more when i got a guy thats never hunted up here telling how the way they hunt in Canada and the behavior is no different in the U.P. what more can a say but ok. Come up with a case of bear bear bombs, throw your bait barrel out just off a logging road and see what happens. I mean Canada is only a minute away from the Soo the hunting must be the same right? I give up. It's not the same plain and simple if you think it is thats your opinion. Asking for my tactics and trying be smart about it will get you no where the bottom line is the hunting is not the same here as there.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

This is not a battle.. 

So there is nothing to win, lose or gain from it.. Not sure why you are getting upset? I know plenty of guys that have hunted up there and the way they hunt is no different.. These logging roads I am talking about are 2 hours off the beaten path. 

At any rate Sorry to upset you man.. 

Good Luck This Year!

As I mentioned before if you watch the video that is the proof right there.. I can not make a bear walk up to a can of bear bomb and bite into it!


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://bearaware.bc.ca/images/garbage-bear.jpg

Pictures say it all folks, I will be selling bags of household garbage for the rock bottom price of $9.99 a 20 gallon bag (private land use only) PM me if interested


----------

